# Final Year MBBS Medicine in Short Time.



## SabaLatif (Aug 4, 2013)

My final year exams are in December this year and until now I have done only GIT, Endo and CVS from Davidson once and all the rest needs to be done. I'm not sure if I'd be able to complete Davidson in time. Would it be possible to complete it in time or should I switch to Inam Danish(as a few people recommended. But I find it harder to understand/retain). Considering that I have yet to prepare for my other subjects aswell(surgery, paeds, gynae/obs). + Any recommendations on how to get it all done(medicine + other subjects) and pass the exam.

Thanks.


----------



## arabianwolf (Aug 14, 2013)

I prefer swithc to inam danish because you still have more subjects to go,ID is not that bad it has almost everything...


----------

